# Inkbird BBQ Thermometer Giveaway for Black Friday and Cyber Monday



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 23, 2018)

*Thanks everyone joined in our giveaway campaign. We have selected two winners randomly, @bigeee from Canada and 

 tx smoker
 from US. Congrats to you. Pls PM us with your address. We will send to you.

Who didn't win our giveaway can use our 25% codes below. Thanks again.*


To celebrate Black Friday and Cyber Monday, Inkbird is here to do a *Bluetooth thermometer IBT-4XS* (four probes, with magnet, high and low temp alarm, show current temp graph, rechargeable battery) giveaway activity. We will offer *two* units, one for US friends, other one for Canada friends.



*Rules:* Please reply us with your country name and what are you going to do with this unit.

The winner will be selected on *Cyber Monday, 8AM. PST.*


And here are discount codes for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.

US 25% off discount code for IBT-4XS: *ZR4ZCGDH*


CA 25% off discount code for IBT-4XS: *MPTPD8RW*


*Deadline: Nov. 23rd to Nov.27th*


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you for the discount codes. I have a questions for you though: I placed IBT-4XS in the cart and applied the code. It worked as a charm! Then I remembered that I forgot to place another item (which was on my list to buy) in the cart and clicked "back" button. After I added second item in my cart and tried to re-apply  your code I got a message:"The promotional code you entered has already been redeemed." Is there any way to fix it? Thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 23, 2018)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for the discount codes. I have a questions for you though: I placed IBT-4XS in the cart and applied the code. It worked as a charm! Then I remembered that I forgot to place another item (which was on my list to buy) in the cart and clicked "back" button. After I added second item in my cart and tried to re-apply  your code I got a message:"The promotional code you entered has already been redeemed." Is there any way to fix it? Thank you!


Please try this one: IBT4XSBM


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2018)

U.S.A.
Smoking meat,Grilling meat

Richie


----------



## bobrap (Nov 23, 2018)

USA
Smoking meat


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2018)

USA,

Taking my dogs temperature, 



Just kidding, smoking/grilling food. 

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 23, 2018)

USA
Smoking, Grilling
Thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 23, 2018)

USA
Smoking, smoking, smoking!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 23, 2018)

Country: The United States of America
Use: Smoking various meats


----------



## loosechangedru (Nov 23, 2018)

Country: United States

Use: I've had an 18.5" WSM for years. I would use this item as pressure/justification to buy a 22", or some other type of larger smoker so I could use all those probes :)


----------



## dr k (Nov 23, 2018)

USA 
Smoking, BBQing, Sous Vide.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 23, 2018)

Country is Canada
Smoking, Grilling, and cooking. Smokehouse, smokers and grills, everything is by IT.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 23, 2018)

USA- Washington State. Monitoring temps in my Smokin-it #3 while smoking everything but jerky.


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 23, 2018)

The great U.S of A! 

Im in need of a good thermometer! I've been using a cheap electric walmart special one that only works half the time and accuracy is questionable! So it'd be replacing that one! This will help me step up my sous-vide abd brisket game!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 23, 2018)

USA , trying to keep the family alive with safe meat cooking temps while smoking and grilling.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 23, 2018)

USA Smoking Grilling and Roasting


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 23, 2018)

USA, cold smoking cheese and smoking meat may also monitor Sous Vide temps


----------



## pabeef (Nov 23, 2018)

USA -Wisconsin 
I would use it for kcbs competition and smoking for my family and friends. 
Thank you  for being a sponsor 

PABEEF


----------



## xray (Nov 24, 2018)

USA

Smoking meat and measuring heat


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 24, 2018)

My luck at winning anything is pretty much non-existent but I'd like to throw my hat in the till for the giveaway please. It will be used for BBQ, sausage, smoking lunch meat (we don't buy it, I make it all), and anything else that is cooking related, but not for taking my dog's temperature :) I live in the USA

Having entered the giveaway, I'll say that I went ahead and ordered one of these from Amazon (but having a 2nd one if I win would be great...haa haa haa). Thanks so much for the discount code. I applied it at checkout and it was accepted immediately. That brings the cost of this unit down to about $40, which is a great deal. Additionally, this thing is very highly rated so hopefully it'll work to expectations.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my SMF family,
Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2018)

USA. I cook and smoke EVERYTHING by temperature. The multiple probes are most useful and let me monitor multiple item cooking...JJ


----------



## SmokingInBama (Nov 24, 2018)

Smoking all types of meat for friends and family in the USA. Thank you for the discount code!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 24, 2018)

U.S.A.

Smoking meats & sausage


----------



## greatfx1959 (Nov 24, 2018)

USA..........smoking and grilling.


----------



## bigeee (Nov 24, 2018)

Canada
I would use the Bluetooth thermometer IBT-4XS with my reverse flow and impress all my friends and family
smoking Brisket low and slow.


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 24, 2018)

USA! Smoking, grilling. Thanks for the code!


----------



## kelbro (Nov 24, 2018)

USA, Smoking beef and pork.


----------



## mountain-worm (Nov 24, 2018)

United States
Will be smoking meats. Just bought a bigger smoker, it would awesome to have multi probes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

USA
Smoking/Grilling


----------



## dustoff (Nov 24, 2018)

USA

Smoking meat & cheese
Grilling everything


----------



## bassman (Nov 25, 2018)

USA--Smoking different meats at the same time or multiples such as two or three pork butts.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 25, 2018)

USA.Smoking anything that can be smoked!


----------



## suitcase (Nov 25, 2018)

USA

Smoking mostly and some stove top/oven cooking.

Thanks,
suitcase


----------



## solman (Nov 25, 2018)

USA. plan to use it to track smoker temperatures, and also in home ovens.


----------



## Mike F (Nov 25, 2018)

USA... Smoking and grilling  deliciousness


----------



## Chappy6107 (Nov 25, 2018)

USA - I will use this to smoke some meat


----------



## bworthy (Nov 25, 2018)

*USA*
Smoking and grilling!


----------



## radio (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you for the generous giveaway! 

USA!  Using for monitoring cooking chamber temps in my smokers as well as internal temps of meat being smoked

Merry Christmas!

Radio


----------



## RickLMartin (Nov 26, 2018)

United States of America
I will pierce succulent meat, to monitor the heat, before I eat, in my seat and off my feet.


----------



## dr rat (Nov 26, 2018)

USA
Smoking meats
Thanks for the give away


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 26, 2018)

Congrats to Bigeee and Tx Smoker!
Thanks to InkbirdBBQ!


----------



## suitcase (Nov 26, 2018)

I tried to order a four probe model but the discount codes do not work for me.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 26, 2018)

suitcase said:


> I tried to order a four probe model but the discount codes do not work for me.


Please try this one: IBT4XSBM


----------



## suitcase (Nov 26, 2018)

That one does not work either. I get the message "Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered". I cut and pasted both codes so it is not a typo.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 27, 2018)

That's weird. Please try this 20% off discount code: IRIE2TBN  We only have this left.


----------



## suitcase (Nov 28, 2018)

I didn't see this until this morning but I tried it and there is still no joy. I dropped you a note on your website and this is probably not the best place to continue this discussion.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 28, 2018)

Inkbirdbbq

I logged into my Amazon account and the last code worked fine for me.
I didn't buy it, but I do want you to know that the code works for me.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2018)

WOO HOO!! I can't believe I finally won something. I'd pretty much given up on signing up for these things or buying raffle tickets because I NEVER win. Perhaps my luck is changing for the better....Thanks so much Inkbird. Can't tell you how much it is appreciated and PM has been sent.

Off to buy a lottery ticket,
Robert


----------



## suitcase (Nov 28, 2018)

Apparently ordering from Amazon is the trick. I was trying to order from the Inkbird site and it wouldn't take the codes. I got a message back from Inkbird with a link to Amazon and that did the trick with the latest code. I have one on order now. Thanks for the help.


----------

